# Had anybody had a Virtual Colonoscopy?



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I'm seeing a new GI on Thursday. It's been about 5 years since I have had any of those "lovely" colon tests...colonoscopy, barium enema etc. First of all my last colonscopy was a failure. The doctor was only able to get through the sigmoid colon, then had to abort the procedure, do to sharp angles and twists in my colon. He said he could not go on without the possibility of puncturing something. Even using a pediatric scope, which is used on small children, he was unable to proceed, so he stopped the procedure and sent me for a barium enema. The barium enema showed diverticulosis along my sigmoid colon and melanosis coli, which is a discoloration of the colon caused by using too many laxatives. This new GI doctor is a woman and since it's been 5 years since I've had these tests, she is more than likely going to want me to have some testing done. Since I can't have a regular colonoscopy and since I have had my fill of barium enemas (I've had about 5 of them) I am hoping she will prescribe a virtual colonoscopy. Has anybody had this procedure done? Just wondering what I can expect?


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Rose, I was considering the virtual colonoscopy last year and called to ask about it. Since I have IBS and diviticular problems, they said I would have to get the approval of my regular GI doctor before t hey even considered doing it. Guess it had something with pumping the air into you. Why don't you call the office that does the virtuals and see what they have to say. Good luck. I had a regular colonoscopy earlier this year and they again had to remove polyps, so I guess the virtual would not have helped me, except to spend more of my money. Good luck. Phyllis


----------

